# Michael Beasley shoves fan in face



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK -- The latest stop on Kevin Durant's tour of the New York City streetball scene nearly turned ugly on Thursday night when fellow pro Michael Beasley got into an argument with a heckling fan and pushed him in the face with an open hand.
> 
> An irate Beasley was restrained by tournament security as the game at the Dyckman Tournament in Washington Heights was delayed for approximately 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/6835552/michael-beasley-shoves-fan-nyc-playground-game-playing-vs-kevin-durant-nike-team


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Haha looks like it may be a good thing the Wolves drafted his replacement. What a shame he's such a moron. He has elite ability/potential if he had a brain.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

No he doesn't. He's a cancer.


----------

